# The Robin has flown



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so depressed and my wife just tells me I'm ridiculous so I thought I'd commiserate with you guys.   I sent the Robin on its way to its new home today and I can't understand what compelled me to sell it.  I had known about the bike for almost a year, I was really excited when I first saw it but I thought I was over it.  When the owner called me unexpectedly to see if I wanted to buy it, I was feeling bike rich but cash poor.  He said he was going to list it on Craigslist if I didn't want it and I was like "wait no, don't do that,  I can get it sold for you!"  I thought it would be nice to help him out and in the process make a little money and be more than just "kind of a big deal" on here for a day.   I had the bike for two weeks and then as I was getting ready to pack it up I thought I should take a few pictures for a memento.  I decided to fix it up a bit for the photo shoot by decrapifying it and adding a few parts.  I removed those hideous parade bars, the light remnants, and the speedo and added a triple drop front wheel and matching white wall tire.  Suddenly the error of my ways became painfully obvious. Sure its not perfect from a collector standpoint but as whole I'd say its the most incredible bike I've ever seen.  The thing has obviously been lavished with affection over past 7 decades and it just drips with patina.  If it's possible for a bike to have soul this bike has it.   Over the next two days I made two attempts to reverse the transaction and offered to buy out the buyer, but he was not interested.  I'll confess I did contemplate just returning the money and becoming a fugitive bike collector, but I decided that would only be an escalation of my poor decision making. I have literally made myself depressed over this bike and if anyone sees me at bike swap or something please feel free to give me a swift kick in the ass for being such an idiot.  Here's some of the pics I took of the bike and here's some music to set the mood while you look at them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0.  Lets all wish it a safe fight to its new home. -Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2013)

I won't scold you, seems like you're doing a good enough job yourself....


----------



## ram.1950 (Mar 8, 2013)

Now I'm Depressed


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Its going to a good home with a lot of high class company--and no I didn't by it! I know the new owner will do it right--he doesn't half a$$ anything! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Mar 8, 2013)

*It never gets*

any easier!!!!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 8, 2013)

I think we all should send you a hug.That always makes me feel better.


----------



## npence (Mar 8, 2013)

I remember seeing a pic of this bike long ago. But never knew it would be for sale.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Its going to a good home with a lot of high class company--and no I didn't by it! I know the new owner will do it right--he doesn't half a$$ anything! V/r Shawn




I know but how can improve perfection?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2013)

its only a bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> its only a bike.




I've been trying to convince myself of that but its just not working.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Chris,
     I have been where you are now at. It took me a year to get over a bike I traded, but you move on.
 The petina on that Robin is perfect!.
       You did the right thing, karma is now on your side, an amazing bike is in you future.
Besides, being a fugitive is very stressful..................Wayne


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with Wayne, good bike karma is headed your way, but nothing anybody does or says will lessen your loss except time & the next great bike to fall in your lap.  Plus you can now say something most of us can't, I had a Robin.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2013)

i've missed out on some really cool stuff but in the end, its just a bike. Like my grandfathers car that my uncle swore he'd never sell, he sold it to someone that it meant nothing to and i had to realize that its only a car


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I know but how can improve perfection?




If you had sold it to me I wouldn't have tried anything so foolish...


----------



## chitown (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll agree with you, you made a mistake. But there will always be more cool bikes to buy! The oldtimers will die off and their kids will sell the hoards of bikes.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thinkin' you might find something to ease your pain in Monson...


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2013)

What did you do with the half of a head light that was on the bike? I'll buy it it you still have it.   Catfish


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 9, 2013)

*There Will Be others.....*

And you'll probably do the same thing.That is a beauty but it wasnt right for you at this time.I've had buyers/sellers remorse more times than I care to remember.I let some nice ones go 'cause the money was better spent elsewhere (or so I thought).I guess us not-so rich guys have to set some priorities.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2013)

catfish said:


> What did you do with the half of a head light that was on the bike? I'll buy it it you still have it.   Catfish




Everything went with the bike but I have this one, PM me what its worth to you and I *_might_* trade it for something you got @ monson.


----------



## John (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow Chris that’s a heart breaking story. The only way it could be worse, would be if this guy got the bike. Just take out the words old folks and add your name.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38963-Best-Barn-Find-ever-!
I feel your pain,
John


----------



## wspeid (Mar 9, 2013)

That's heart breaking... what a wonderful bike - ah, another Elgin.  For the sake of us newbies, who is the year of that bike... I'd like to add it to my "one can dream" list.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2013)

John said:


> Wow Chris that’s a heart breaking story. The only way it could be worse, would be if this guy got the bike. Just take out the words old folks and add your name.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38963-Best-Barn-Find-ever-!
> I feel your pain,
> John




True, reminds me of what I consider my personal motto for life that I got from a Calvin and Hobbes cartoon,  He's been carried into atmosphere by some helium balloons and is lamenting his situation.  Then he sees a jet coming and realizes that he is possibly going to get sucked into the jet intake and he says "That's the funny thing about life, its never so bad that it can't get worse."  I'll stop crying like a little bitch now, My wife is heartless, this morning she was singing "Its not your Robin but you can cry if you want to, cry if you want to, cry if you want to,  Wayne didn't cry though when he sold it to you. bumb bumb bumb bumb ba."


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 9, 2013)

You have one of the coolest names on this site, but maybe there is a reason you didn't choose bikehoarder.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> You have one of the coolest names on this site, but maybe there is a reason you didn't choose bikehoarder.
> Chris




Its true I'm a pathetic excuse for a hoarder, half the great bikes in my gallery are long gone.  BTW my favorite user ID is "rear facing dropout"


----------



## kccomet (Mar 9, 2013)

i feel your pain. not often have i had buyers remorse, but sellers remorse many times. that was a great bike, a lot of character and patina which i like. i would have bought that bike in a heart beat. a robins on my list as its one ive never had. little advice from an old guy. a rare bike you love beats the dozens of junkers you drag home, less is more. again speaking from experience. good luck in the hunt which is where the fun is


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 9, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ....My wife is heartless, this morning she was singing "Its not your Robin but you can cry if you want to, cry if you want to, cry if you want to,  Wayne didn't cry though when he sold it to you. bumb bumb bumb bumb ba."




Tell your wife I approve!


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 9, 2013)

*!*

I am going to say this the nicest way I can . You are a crazy nutbar. This bike is number 1 on my list of must have bikes at the moment . If I had not bought two meads a westfield and a toc the day before I would be the new owner because I would of been all over it. I hope the new owner leaves it og. All that being said maybe you got some brownie points on your elgin karma .


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Everything went with the bike but I have this one, PM me what its worth to you and I *_might_* trade it for something you got @ monson.




 I will be there.  But don't know that I'll be set up yet.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 9, 2013)

John said:


> Wow Chris that’s a heart breaking story. The only way it could be worse, would be if this guy got the bike. Just take out the words old folks and add your name.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38963-Best-Barn-Find-ever-!
> I feel your pain,
> John




As far as deals go you've made a decent choice. As John has pointed out, it could be worse, you could have sold it to someone who wheedled it out of you and then blew it apart all over the web.
I've made poor deals on bikes just to see that they went somewhere safe. Your choice was easy, you made a good deal and the bike was saved. Now go out, and let this deal guide you into finding a bike you can love and keep at the same time!
If I'm not mistaken there is probably a Skylark in your Robins future to keep it company.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> As far as deals go you've made a decent choice. As John has pointed out, it could be worse, you could have sold it to someone who wheedled it out of you and then blew it apart all over the web.
> I've made poor deals on bikes just to see that they went somewhere safe. Your choice was easy, you made a good deal and the bike was saved. Now go out, and let this deal guide you into finding a bike you can love and keep at the same time!
> If I'm not mistaken there is probably a Skylark in your Robins future to keep it company.




The main reason I didn't keep this bike in the first place was because I had already made arrangements for a bike that you yourself called stunning and beautiful.  The Robin is like a rock star of the bike world though, its such an iconic shape.  Its like having Jimmy Page in your own personal collection of stuff.  I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 10, 2013)

If you could talk Wayne out of that Colson Flyer with the beautifully perfect patina it might lessen the sting. I tried asking about it and was politely shot down very quickly.
-Brian


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> If you could talk Wayne out of that Colson Flyer with the beautifully perfect patina it might lessen the sting. I tried asking about it and was politely shot down very quickly.
> -Brian




Yeah, he told me he had a cabe visitor today,  I'm going to patiently wear down his resistance to selling that one.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Was definately an awesome bike.  What did it sale for? Just wondering?  Thanks 


1918 Ranger


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2013)

There was no haggling, it went for the full asking price of $3000 shipped.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> There was no haggling, it went for the full asking price of $3000 shipped.




Very nice!! That's a special bike. Which part of the country did it land?  


1918 Ranger


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2013)

1918 Ranger said:


> Very nice!! That's a special bike. Which part of the country did it land?
> 
> 
> 1918 Ranger




Take a wild guess,


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Take a wild guess,




Tennessee?  Should I know this? 


1918 Ranger


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll guess San Diego, CA. Am I a winner? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll guess San Diego, CA. Am I a winner? V/r Shawn












You've win Free parking for two bikes at June's Cyclone Coaster Ride!!!






​


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2013)

1918 Ranger said:


> Tennessee?  Should I know this?
> 
> 
> 1918 Ranger




I guess not, but as a seller It seems like I ship everything to CA.  They should change their motto to "The Vacuum State"  Its like a big black hole for stuff. When the big one hits it's going to be quite a loss for world of collectibles.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 11, 2013)

i can feel the pain!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not our fault all the good bikes are in the Midwest & back East!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2013)

what can we say, We Ride!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 11, 2013)

After reading your sad tale of woe, I think the buyer should find it in his heart to let you
have it back, and your wife for being so mean and heartless, should pay for the buy-back.

I have a good idea who owns it now.


----------



## jackomeano (Mar 12, 2013)

Its a bicycle you can move on to another one, good luck on the next one and spend some good time with the other so she dont fell that we are a lost cause... some bicycle need too be saved!


----------

